# What should a tick bite look like after the tick is removed?



## fibigrey (Sep 1, 2011)

Ticks! ahhh! My vet wasn't kidding when he said this year has been the worst he's ever seen tick-wise.. the day of her checkup i pulled a tick off her, but it wasn't attached.. Then since then (2 weeks) I have removed THREE other ticks off of her, ALL attached. The first location is still scabby and crusted, its quite large and welty, but not red and inflammed, just scabby and nasty looking.. I was wondering if I didnt get the head out all the way.. I called the vet and he said it could take 2 weeks for it to heal...the other spots are just red and a little scabby. I looked up online how to remove them and it said to not use a match or vasoline, that it can make them burrow deeper and realese more infectious saliva--to just use tweezers and firmly pull the tick out... easier said than done.. 

She had a lymes vaccine a few days before I removed the first imbedded tick, she is due for a booster, but cant get it yet.. i'm still concerned she can get lymes..

Is the scabby thing normal? Is it just because I didnt get the head?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sometimes the bite spots swell or become irritated. Not a big deal as long as its a localized issue (as in just where the bite was). If the head was left, the body will react like it would for a splinter--try to force the foreign thing out -- which means puss. If the WHOLE tick is there, then it needs to be removed. But if its only the head, I wouldn't worry and in a week or so it should heal on its own.

Tweezers can be hard to use correctly and not chop the tick in two or squeeze the body by accident. There are some cheap tick remover tools that are easy to use and kind of pry the tick off. 

If you're not sure about it all, I'd say take her back into the vet for a quick look.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

The main thing you want to do is use a good flea/tick product , for example: FrontLine Plus works for my 10 hounds...
If applied to the dogs skin properly the tick will die and fall off on its own and you dog will have protection against TBD.

Ticks have to stay on dog for a few hours to infect , and , the flea/tick meds will kill the tick before this happens.

Best way to remove a tick: Soak a cotton ball with liquid dish detergent ( Dawn ) and place on tick so that the liquid covers the tick , wait 30 or 40 seconds press down lightly and wipe away and tick will be in cotton ball. It will turn loose on its own as the liquid dish soap cuts off the air and tick can't breathe.............

It is"Very" important to use Flea and Tick prevention. Also treat yard if you can.

I hope your dog is OK...

Best , oldhound

.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister's little Shih Tzu x Maltese puppy got a tick when they were in Manitoba. They took her into the Vet and they removed it but it still took about three weeks before it healed up and was not sore where the tick came out. So far, none of my dogs have ever gotten any ticks where I live although I know they are around.


----------

